# Emerge schlägt immer fehl

## chrisi1909

Hi,

Wollte mir emerge -u world, mal aktualisieren, dann hat er 3 Pakete gefunden, 2 eingespielt, aber bei diesem hier bekomm ich immer die gleiche Meldung,nach einer weile und weiss nicht warum.

SLATION  -c -o kateview.lo kateview.cpp

kateview.cpp: In member function `void KateView::setupActions()':

kateview.cpp:405: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproduceable, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem

make[3]: *** [kateview.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-3.2.2/kate/part'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-3.2.2/kate'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-3.2.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

Vieleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee ?!

----------

## rblock

 *chrisi1909 wrote:*   

> kateview.cpp:405: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

 

Wenn Du nach "Segmentation fault" hier im Forum suchst, wirst Du eine ganze Menge Threads dazu finden.  :Wink: 

Aber soviel als Tipp: Häufig (oder meist) liegt es an der Hardware oder an den BIOS-Einstellungen.

Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen.  :Smile: 

Auffordernde Grüße

----------

## schnaep

hi ... ich wollt gestern ma soo mitter gentoo instal anfangen ... schön mitter anleitung und dann auf einma als ich beim kernel angekommen war... gings nimmer ... egal was ich emergen wolte kam immer folgende fehlermeldung 

```

!!! Invalid token from (not "=") CHOST

!!! Parse error in etc/make.conf

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them 

```

 ich hab alles soo gemacht wies inner anleitung satnd 

also ich hab nohc die 2003 1.4 Version 

ach zund noch was was is da für eine kernelver. drauf auf der version ich meine ich muss das ja wissen denn ich hab kein inet beier instal ..

scho ma besten dank

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich würde sagen, der Inhalt deiner make.conf wäre von Interesse, da schliesslich da dein Problem zu seien scheint.

----------

## rblock

Die make.conf scheint nicht nur sondern wird das Problem sein.  :Smile: 

Also her damit!  :Wink: 

Auffordernde Grüße

----------

## schnaep

naja sieht man schlecht aus ... denn ich hab die instalation gestern abgebrochen ich war voll angefressen weil ich nich wusstze woran es liegt und ich konnte auch nirgends ins inet uim zu posten und naja da habsch dann abgebrochen und mich dann mit dem scheiss mbr rummeärgert aba das hab ich "dank" miene veralteten win2k cd noch hinbekommen und scho konnt ich ins net ... also:

der macht da ja eine make.conf von anfang ... soll ich die einfach soo lassen oder soll ich da was dran ändern ?!? 

wenn ja was ?

also vllt von wichtigkeit:

hab nen 800 celeron

256mb ram

nvidia geforce 2 mx 400

naja müsste reichen wa ? und ich hba lles soo gemacht wies im Handbuch steht !!  :Smile: 

----------

## rblock

In der Installationsbeschreibung steht eigentlich richtig gut drin, was man machen muss.  :Smile: 

Hier meine make.conf (bestimmt noch nicht optimiert, aber sie läuft)

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 cdr dga directfb doc dvd dvdr emacs emacs-w3 encode esd evo fbcon firebird flac flash freetds gmp gphoto2 gstreamer gtkhtml hardened imap imagemagick ipv6 jack java jikes joystick kerberos krb4 ldap libgda maildir mbox mcal mmx mozilla mule mysql nas nls nocardbus odbc oss pda ppds perl plotutils postgres samba scanner slp snmp sse tcltk tetex tiff unicode usb vhosts videos xinerama xosd"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

AUTOCLEAN=yes

#FEATURES="keeptmp"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"
```

HTH

Bewölkte Grüße

----------

## yeoman

 :Question:   *Quote:*   

> HTH

 

Embmwdhs,

Martin

----------

## rblock

 *yeoman wrote:*   

>   *Quote:*   HTH 
> 
> Embmwdhs,
> 
> Martin

 

Also HTH müsste eigentlich genauso bekannt sein wie ROFL oder ROTFL oder IMHO oder RTFM oder...  :Smile: 

Hope This Helps

HTH

Durchwachsene Grüße

----------

## yeoman

Danke, war mir neu.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## Bonsai

Hab da was vergleichbares:

Ist meine erste Gentoo Installation und dauert schon ein paar Tage, da ich in der Maschine nur einen i586 habe und 64MB RAM.

Stage1 lief sauber durch. (Naja, beim fünften Anlauf)   :Wink: 

Während der Installation, an der Stelle wo ich die Kernelquelle wählen soll, kommt bei

```
 emerge -s sources 
```

die Fehlermeldung:

!!! No closing quotation

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

Was ist das jetzt  :Question:   Und wann sollte ich das erste mal ein etc-update durchführen?

Wenns hilft:

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i586 -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

----------

## Bonsai

Habs selber gefunden  :Smile: 

Dadurch, daß ich mir meinen Beitrag nochmal angesehen habe, fiel mir das fehlende " auf   :Embarassed: 

Aber wann muß ich etc-update fahren?

----------

## rblock

 *Bonsai wrote:*   

> Aber wann muß ich etc-update fahren?

 

Immer dann, wenn es von einem ebuild am Ende gesagt wird. Allerdings schadet es nicht, wenn Du es zwischendurch mal aufrufst, denn es wird nur die Umgebung neu gesetzt.

So wird aus den Einträgen unter "/etc/env.d/" die Umgebung neu zusammen gebaut. Und wenn da eben was neues reingekommen ist, muss man diese Aktualisierung durchführen. Du kannst also auch das Verzeichnis beobachten und nach einer Änderung weißt Du, "aha! jetzt ist es soweit."  :Wink: 

Weite Grüße

----------

## Bonsai

Ok, vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich schlauer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Hier abgespalten: Was zur Hölle? wtf?

----------

## schnaep

so ich hab mich eben nomma an gentoo rangestwezt und ich hatte schon wieder das selbe prob das ich letztes ma auch schon hatte mit ner kleinen abweichung ...

```

!!! Invalid token from (not "=") (

!!! Parse error in etc/make.conf. 

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them

```

ich hab JETZT die make.conf ma nen bissel abgeändert und ich dachte das es evt daran lag das ich NIX dran gemacht hab ... naja nu habsch eben die make.conf ma gespeichert und dann könnta ma schauen was dran faslch is wäre echt nett !

hier die make.conf

```

# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# Example:

USE="alsa avi cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvb dvd emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fbcon firebird flash freetds gb gd gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icc ipv6 jack java jpeg kde mad maildir mcal mozilla mpeg mule opengl oss pearl png pnp qt quicktime smba sasl scanner ssl svga tiff usb videos wxwindows X Xaw3d xface xinerama xosd xml xml2 xmms zlib "

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3,

# and pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

Prozilla (turbo downloader)

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 'buildpkg' is an always-on setting for the emerge

#     flag of the same name. It causes binary packages to be created of all

#     packages that are merged.

FEATURES="sandbox ccache buildpkg"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

```

[/code]

----------

## schnaep

ich hab kp was das sein kann ich habs mir noch 3 ma durchgelesen 

also helft mir bitte

----------

## Realmaker

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache buildpkg"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3" 
```

Versuchs mal damit, weil

1. glaube ich, dass es an deinen ganzen USEFLAGS leigt, damit hatte ich auch oft Probleme und

2. habe ich ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" rausgenommen, weil das auch instabile Pakete installiert.

----------

## Genone

```
Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

Prozilla (turbo downloader)

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

```

Da liegt der Fehler

----------

## schnaep

also ich hab ds mit dem von realmaker versucht und das env-update funzte auch ! aba als ich dann genkernel emergen woltle hatter versucht ins inet zu connecten ... ich hab aba soo kein inet ! also wo was hab ich falsch gemacht `?

----------

## schnaep

ich weiss nu nix mehr weas richtig is was falsch ! die useflags hab ich mir aus der erklärung rasugesucuht und dachte das das richtig wär und am rest hab ich nix gemacht ... was denn nu falschw as richtig ? und was muss ich verändern ... die von realmaker hat ja leieder auch nich ganz korrekt gefunzt ...

achja und weiss zufällig einer wo ich auf meiner live cd sehen kann was auffer cd für verschiedene kernel versionen druff sind ?

----------

## amne

md5 Summe stimmt nicht von diesem Thread abgespalten.

----------

## Fibbs

Hi schnaep!

Es liegt IMHO nur indirekt an den Use-Flags bzw. nicht an den Flags, sondern daran, wie Du sie eingetragen hast.

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Invalid token from (not "=") (
> 
> !!! Parse error in etc/make.conf.
> 
> !!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them 

 

Besonders die letzte Zeile deutet darauf hin, dass

 *Quote:*   

> USE="alsa avi cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvb dvd emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fbcon firebird flash freetds gb gd gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icc ipv6 jack java jpeg kde mad maildir mcal mozilla mpeg mule opengl oss pearl png pnp qt quicktime smba sasl scanner ssl svga tiff usb videos wxwindows X Xaw3d xface xinerama xosd xml xml2 xmms zlib "
> 
> 

 

Nicht so gut ist. Versuche, die Zeilen jeweils mit \ abzuschließen und die nächste Zeile jeweils mit einem Leerzeichen einzurücken. Dann solltest Du die obige Fehlermeldung los bekommen.

Beispiel:

```

USE="laber laber laber laber laber laber \

 laber laber laber laber und weiter laber \

 und so weiter"

```

Btw: Ein sehr interessantes Programm ist ufed, der UseFlagEditor. Der bringt Dir ne schöne ncurses-Oberfläche für alle USE-Flags mit der entsprechenden Beschreibung. Außerdem berücksichtigt ufed auch die per default ein- oder ausgeschalteten Flags.

Bis dann

Christian

edit: Oh shit, letztes Posting 2003... naja ich lass den Beitrag jetzt trotzdem mal stehen *g*

----------

## schnaep

hmm okay die use flags hab ich erst ma weg gelassen aba ich hab imemr noch fehlermeldungen bei emerge ... und klappen tuts ncih und zwar kommt folgende meldung 

```

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY entry removed: /usr/local/portage

```

dann versuchter zu nem ftp server zu connecten was fehlschlägt ... und dann brichters ab  :Sad: [/code]

----------

## sirro

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> edit: Oh shit, letztes Posting 2003... naja ich lass den Beitrag jetzt trotzdem mal stehen *g*

 

2003???   :Shocked:  Wo siehst du das denn?

 *schnaep wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY entry removed: /usr/local/portage
> ```
> ...

 

mkdir /usr/local/portage oder PORTDIR_OVERLAY in der make.conf auskommentieren.

 *schnaep wrote:*   

> dann versuchter zu nem ftp server zu connecten was fehlschlägt ... und dann brichters ab 

 

Wahrscheinlich tuts der eingestellte Mirror nicht. emerge mirrorselect && mirrorselect -a -s3 sollte helfen...

----------

## schnaep

der soll ja keinen mirror benutzen bzw kann nich denn ich hab kein inet beier install hab ja extra die package cd und soo ... also hab ich mir den kernel ind usr/local/portage reinkopiert und dann nomma emerge gemacht ... wieder nix ... ich weiss nich is schon kagge wenn das nich funzt ich weiss ja nich ... portdir_overlay hab ich erstma auskommentiert ... aba nuja wenn emerge nich klappt is scho schlecht !

----------

